# Need info on Mangrove Jacks



## Ferret (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi All

I live beside the Brunswick River (Northern NSW)

The Brunswick is a great little river and I've been catching heaps of Bream, Whiting, and Flathead. The Bruns also has a good population of Mangrove Jacks but I've had little luck with them, only ever hooking up three or four (was fishing for Bream at the time)

Could anyone give a few tips like tide, time of day, perhaps moon phase has a part to play, and baits and lures and technique.

Any info would be great. The few that I've caught have been great fun and eating. 

John
_________________


----------



## mojofunk (Nov 1, 2006)

Brunswick river is beutifull. I envy you. I am also interested in catching mangrove Jack and the reading I have done tells me this.

1. The best times are dawn, dusk and night. I have the impression that they are difficult to catch when theres too much sun in the sky.

2. Best Places are rockbars and snags.

3. Live bait (mullet) is a good option but forget dead baits.

4. Med lures and soft plastics also work well.

5. The gear needs to be quite heavey and fish need to be extracted from cover fast to prevent bust offs.

Not sure about tide. It would depend what sort of stucture.
Hope that helps mate. I'm no expert but I will be chasing them when I get the laybye of my yak paid off.


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Hi John
I love Brunswick!
Anyway, I believe the jacks are prolific near the rock walls behind Massey Green caravan park and the trawlers. Live mullet or herring is the best bait failing that a nice strip of mullet flesh. high tides around dawn or dusk are pretty good, and rig up pretty heavy.

I hope this helps 

Chris


----------



## Ferret (Oct 31, 2006)

Gunston said:


> Hi John
> I love Brunswick!
> Anyway, I believe the jacks are prolific near the rock walls behind Massey Green caravan park and the trawlers. Live mullet or herring is the best bait failing that a nice strip of mullet flesh. high tides around dawn or dusk are pretty good, and rig up pretty heavy.
> 
> ...


Hi Chris

Thanks for the info.

On Saturday (maybe Friday) morning I intend giving it a try. Tides should be about right. I'll let you know how it goes.

If you are ever coming down this way, let me know 

John


----------



## Ferret (Oct 31, 2006)

mojofunk said:


> Brunswick river is beutifull. I envy you. I am also interested in catching mangrove Jack and the reading I have done tells me this.
> 
> 1. The best times are dawn, dusk and night. I have the impression that they are difficult to catch when theres too much sun in the sky.
> 
> ...


Hi mojofunk

Thanks for the reply

With the info that you and Chris have given me, I might just get lucky 

When you get your new yak, post a pic on the forum. I'd like to see it. You'll have to give it a go down here on the Brunswick.

John


----------



## Guy (Aug 8, 2006)

Ferret
last month I was up your way, caught up with another member spooled, great bloke and may be able to help you. I tried Brunswick but it was blowing 20 knots from the south and just too hard to paddle into it.
Point of the story was an old bloke on that little rock wall 
at the western entrance to the northern creek told me he had seen a big jack there that morning.

Just to contradict what others have told you - I have heard they fish for jacks on run out tide in dirty water and look for mullet, then cast a bait near them.

good luck and keep us posted, I may be back up that way next year


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi John,

Great to welcome a local to the forum.

Mate, when it comes to estuaries I can't even catch a flathead but Jacks are on the hit list this summer and I'm keen to give them a shot when offshore conditions aren't suitable.

Feel free to send me a PM and I'd be happy to go for a paddle and talk yakkin'.

If you want to go offshore, I'm always up for that too.


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Hi John
That's a done deal    

Chris


----------



## Ferret (Oct 31, 2006)

Guy said:


> Ferret
> last month I was up your way, caught up with another member spooled, great bloke and may be able to help you. I tried Brunswick but it was blowing 20 knots from the south and just too hard to paddle into it.
> Point of the story was an old bloke on that little rock wall
> at the western entrance to the northern creek told me he had seen a big jack there that morning.
> ...


Hi Guy

I'll give the western entrance to the northern creek a go on Friday evening. I'll be able to fish the last of the run in and the first of the run out. I'll try to get some live bait but failing that, I may try small strips of mullet on ganged hooks (2). May try a lure or two as well.

When you are coming up this way PM me.

John


----------



## Ferret (Oct 31, 2006)

spooled1 said:


> Hi John,
> 
> Great to welcome a local to the forum.
> 
> ...


Hi Dan

The 'jacks' should be a lot of fun. I'll PM you about getting out on the river. Mine isn't a yak, its a canoe (electric powered) and its not made for offshore but its a well setup platform for fishing calm water. You can see it on my website at:
http://www.johnluck.net/index_canoe.html

John


----------

